# San Juan cars



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hello all, I will be bringing a new 5 car set of brass San Juan coaches ( green ) w/ orig. boxes to Diamondhead. They have been shelf queens for 2 years now and they are looking for a new home.If interested, find me at the hotel, or call me ( 504-421-8847 ) also an aster frank S. very good cond. w/ orig. box. accu, brass caboose and assd freight cars all in like new cond. I am trying to save up for 7 1/2 equipment. Thank you. Chris Sortina*


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to the big boys toys!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Give me a call when you have time.


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Richie, I am not abandoning small scale live steam, I will keep and enjoy my K-27 always. I just want something my daughter and son, AND I can ride on at home. Ohh, and don't forget all my On30 stuff and the HO brass. Gee, I just realized that I am what you would call a rubber gauger,bouncing from one gauge to another. Oh yeah I almost forgot about the 4 , 2 foot gauge locos I work on at the park, but that's what I get paid to do so I guess that does'nt count. And the 15'' gauge Allen Herschall / MTC loco it's for sale also, and the list goes on............................ See ya in DIAMONDHEAD !!! Chris Sortina







SA# 20 Iffin I ramble to much just stop a readin.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

When did you go 15 gauge? How about some photos.


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Richie, I didn't go 15'' gauge,I'm about to aquire the 15'' gauge Allen Herschall loco, and when I do I will be selling it . Now get off the computer and get to Diamondhead this morning we need to help set up the tracks, See ya in about an hour. And don't forget to bring your cordless drill. Bye. Chris Sortina SA# 20


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

You selling a 15 gauge and you did not tell me!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

With all this rambling about selling stuff sounds like your getting out of 1.625 live steam.


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Never, Just getting rid of some stuff to get other stuff.......You know the drill. Chris Sortina SA#20


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Chris you still have the San Juan Cars? Or did you sell them in DH?


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes Richard I still have them. You Want??


----------

